# We lost our baby today



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Our dear sweet Sadie had been acting strange over the past few weeks. After several vet visits we learned she had a massive tumor on her liver with a lot of internal bleeding. We decided to set her free. Our hearts are broken. She was the best dog.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, goneferal. We had one of our fur babies pass not too long ago. Missing them does get easier, but it takes a little time. Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Wow, reading that stung me. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm sorry GF.....
God bless Sadie.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

GF, 

Some dogs are just that special... My condolences and love go out to you and your beloved Sadie.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh my.....GoneFeral....I am so heart broken for you and your family.....my dogs are like my kids....so I feel your sorrow....your loss.....I am so very sorry....Sadie had a very great life and her people loved her....Her life was good... You are a special person to make a life so wonderful.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hate to hear this GF! Ours means the world to us as well but still cannot fathom losing him. Camping would not be the same!! Thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sadie is rolling among the stars with Orion. Rest easy...


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

My condolences, goneferal.
Losing a beloved animal friend is hard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! i can't imagine how hard it is for you. *sending virtual bear hugs your way*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

GF, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. She's a beautiful dog!


*







 Rainbow Bridge







*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Now I'm sad ...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Sadie.

"Dogs have a way of finding the people who need them, Filling an emptiness we don't even know we have."
(Thom Jones)


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My condolences at the loss of your wonderful companion, family member, great friend, and beloved pet, Sadie. You made a hard, but loving choice, and now she is in a better place. A place of no pain and all love. Keep her in your heart, and she will stay with you forever. Take care, goneferal.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP Sadie, in the lovely pet cemetery in the sky where Halloween is 365 days and dog biscuits rain from the sky


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry. My dog Bea is sleeping here by my feet and your post has reminded me to enjoy the moment.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. It's always the hardest when we lose a close friend. Your thoughts are with us here at HF, and I hope that you will be comforted in the time you had with her.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, goneferal. It's so hard to say goodbye.....


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear your pup has passed on. It's alway tough to lose a four legged member of the family.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

She was so pretty! I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, goneferal. It's tough to lose a family member especially when it's a beloved pet.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So sorry for your loss! Our furry family members are just as important and loved as our non-furry family members.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Adding my condolences to the list Goneferal. So sorry for your loss of Sadie. It's so hard to lose them no matter how young or old they are.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I too, know your pain and am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you so much haunters! We got her ashes this week and they did a nice paw print for us. Her feet were so huge and stinky no matter if she had a bath or not. I miss her doggy smell the most.


----------

